# What's that on my tank glass?



## ntskingz (Nov 2, 2003)

First when it appeared, i thoguth it was scale that came off my feeder when my fish te them. But later i found out it wasnt it. it seems to be growing all over my tank. It look like scale from fish but is not. Any idea what this could be?


----------



## hi this is pat (Oct 19, 2004)

peace dude


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

if it looks like a scale then my only guess would be baby snails. not sure.


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

does it looks like a lil white work like this size - ? you might have planaria.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------

